# AGR MasterCard



## wayman (Jul 23, 2008)

I finally applied for the AGR MasterCard about a month ago, and got it about ten days ago. Hooray  Everything's working--it arrived about three days before the billing cycle closed, so I got my first online statement for $20.39 almost immediately and observed that on the same day I got 21 AGR points from Chase. I scheduled an online payment, and everything seems to be functioning like clockwork.

So, ... is there anything unexpected I should be aware of from this card, from dealing with Chase, or from the way Chase and AGR work? Or should I expect the smooth sailing to continue?


----------



## AKA (Jul 23, 2008)

I got the chase card early on and have had no problems. However I dont do any on line AGR MALL shopping. Search this site for more info about shopping at the on line mall. Otherwise smooth sailing. Amtrak points post OK and purchase points are OK. Good luck.


----------



## ardmore19003 (Jul 28, 2008)

How long did it take for other people to get their 5000 bonus points to be added once they got their card?


----------



## sechs (Jul 29, 2008)

Came with the first post of points from the card, as I recall.


----------



## wayman (Aug 2, 2008)

sechs said:


> Came with the first post of points from the card, as I recall.


That hasn't happened for me yet... still waiting on the 5,000, but I got my first "regular monthly charges" points posted to AGR a couple weeks ago.

Good card to get before a major move--I'm putting a ton of stuff on it


----------



## Mike S. (Aug 3, 2008)

I've had the card since it came out. Points post around the 14th-15th of every month, no problem. Now the rewards mall and other partner points............... 

Mike S.


----------



## wayman (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike S. said:


> I've had the card since it came out. Points post around the 14th-15th of every month, no problem. Now the rewards mall and other partner points...............


Well, partner-points are not an issue specific to the AGR-MC; they're a big problem in general 

I've gotten bonus-points _for rail travel_ (double points) just fine in the past; I've never tried for bonus-points _for non-rail_, though I should qualify for the Store and Hotel points from the ongoing "Triple Play". We'll see how promptly they post, and whether they post on their own (ie, without me faxing stuff in) while the associated Online-Store and Choice-Hotel points take extra effort on my part.... (I'm assuming I will get neither regular points nor bonus points for these until I press for them. Sigh. Still, it's not like I'll be using the points anytime soon.) And bonus-points from Chase itself (the 5,000) are a third category unto themselves; and here the regular points seem to post just fine while the bonus points take additional time (though I hope not additional effort...).


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 6, 2008)

ardmore19003 said:


> How long did it take for other people to get their 5000 bonus points to be added once they got their card?


I got the card last month. (I know - What took so long? :huh: )

The statement closed Aug 3. I got the points for purchases on August 5 and the 2,500 points from Chase on Aug 5. I also got the 2,500 points from AGR on August 5! B)

So for this week, my AGR account is 5,700 points higher than last week! B)


----------



## rogers55 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had my M/C for almost a year and no problems.

This year we are doing a lot of work on the house so the card got really loaded up.

Just paid for a guest rewards trip LAX to Schenectady NY.

They are very lenient about exceeding the limit of the card, like $1000 over as long as I pay it down below the limit each month.

If I could just find some way to pay my mortgage with it.


----------

